# Hoppos hydraulics



## Duece8 (Nov 11, 2002)

Do you guys recommend me getting hoppos hydraulics. I live in langley and there isnt too many good shops. i dont wanna stick my face in allterationz ever again they can suck my dick but i heard good things about port kells.


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

im running hoppos, no problems at all.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

hoppos is what i use and there have been no problems


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

they bin aroun for bout a million years, so yea there good :thumbsup:


----------



## Duece8 (Nov 11, 2002)

awesome thats what i needed to hear thanks


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

never heard nothing bad about them


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Aug 27 2005, 05:09 PM~3704567
> *im running hoppos,  no problems at all.
> *


dont listen to this guy, hes from canada...u think they got hoppos out there?
:biggrin:


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

Port Kells installed 2 Hoppos pumps in my car. Never had any problems with them. Tim is great to work with.


----------



## Duece8 (Nov 11, 2002)

Do they have any different backing plates other than the big H. I know its not a big deal but im just not a fan of those


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Duece8_@Aug 28 2005, 03:35 PM~3708428
> *Do they have any different backing plates other than the big H. I know its not a big deal but im just not a fan of those
> *


I don't know if they do, that's what I have on mine, call Tim at

604.888.6426, he is strongIVlife on here if you want to send him a PM


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Aug 27 2005, 04:09 PM~3704567
> *im running hoppos,   no problems at all.
> *


I don't know about their coils though. Them ones you had first got bagged to quick. But then again, it could have just been a bad batch. Nonetheless, their other stuff is ok.


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

I got a 4 all chrome Hoppo's Pro Comp set up for my red 90' Fleetwood Brougham...  Good stuff i'm sure, it will be installed later this year... :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

as long as they back there products, and have good customer service and support , then anyones hydros are good cause there all almost the same when there new LOL


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Aug 28 2005, 01:42 AM~3705906
> *dont listen to this guy, hes from canada...u think they got hoppos out there?
> :biggrin:
> *


you'd be surprised what we got up here  :0


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 28 2005, 05:13 PM~3708714
> *I don't know about their coils though. Them ones you had first got bagged to quick. But then again, it could have just been a bad batch. Nonetheless, their other stuff is ok.
> *


yea thats true, they broke in wayyy too quick.... the pro hoppers are holding up real well, i was playin around today and they were gettin up


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Aug 28 2005, 07:39 PM~3710197
> *yea thats true, they broke in wayyy too quick.... the pro hoppers are holding up real well, i was playin around today and they were gettin up
> *


Did you install the third pump yet? I went to Hoppo's on Friday to look for a battery charger, but they only sold the heavy duty one that can charge 10 batts at once (to much money though). I might have one lined up though for me this week


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 28 2005, 09:47 PM~3710246
> *Did you install the third pump yet? I went to Hoppo's on Friday to look for a battery charger, but they only sold the heavy duty one that can charge 10 batts at once (to much money though). I might have one lined up though for me this week
> *


nah not yet, i just need to get some free time and i'll get it done. i'll take pics :biggrin: damn i need a charger too, this "one battery at a time" shit will not suffice.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Aug 28 2005, 09:37 PM~3710837
> *nah not yet, i just need to get some free time and i'll get it done. i'll take pics :biggrin:  damn i need a charger too, this "one battery at a time" shit will not suffice.
> *


Its actually better that way, but the charger is so much more convenient. Before the hop, charge each battery @ 2amps for 12 hours. Gettem loaded. I got mine going right now, should be ready by tommorow, so it'll be interesting to see what it do.....lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 29 2005, 12:23 AM~3710976
> *Its actually better that way, but the charger is so much more convenient. Before the hop, charge each battery @ 2amps for 12 hours. Gettem loaded. I got mine going right now, should be ready by tommorow, so it'll be interesting to see what it do.....lol.  :biggrin:
> *


damn, that sounds good, what do you have running to the pump?
yea, i also need to get that hopping switch


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Aug 29 2005, 12:17 AM~3711343
> *damn,  that sounds good, what do you have running to the pump?
> yea, i also need to get that hopping switch
> *


I only got 4 batteries for it right now, but I'm gonna buy some more after I redo the setup.

Get that hopping switch dammit.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

run hoppos homie ART is cool as fuck he takes care of us down her in the valley of heat


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Aug 29 2005, 11:50 PM~3718318
> *run hoppos homie  ART is cool as fuck he takes care of us down her in the valley of heat
> *


Art is the Phillipino guy that owns the place right? He's seems like a str8 up person.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 30 2005, 12:54 AM~3718326
> *Art is the Phillipino guy that owns the place right? He's seems like a str8 up person.
> *


Man ask Art if he remembers a girl named Leena man that bitch had bomb ass pussy :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2005, 11:55 PM~3718327
> *Man ask Art if he remembers a girl named Leena man that bitch had bomb ass pussy  :biggrin:
> *


Haha........I only met the guy once, I don't think that'd be appropriate right now.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

ART IS A STRAIT UP GUY, AND IS ALWAYS READY TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS I HAVE, I RUN NOTHING BUT HIS PARTS.


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

and he answers emails in detail too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Hoppos does all my welding and chroming. Never had a problem. I don't go anywhere else....


----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 28 2005, 07:47 PM~3710246
> *Did you install the third pump yet? I went to Hoppo's on Friday to look for a battery charger, but they only sold the heavy duty one that can charge 10 batts at once (to much money though). I might have one lined up though for me this week
> *


if you hate cheap people then why didnt you get the charger from art??? quit being cheap. jjk. i was at hoppos when you were asking bout the chargers. my charger was only $150, i couldnt see spending $450 on something that does the same thing neither. nice caddy


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Art takes it in the ass
















j/k


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67cutty_@Sep 1 2005, 05:09 PM~3736130
> *if you hate cheap people then why didnt you get the charger from art??? quit being cheap. jjk. i was at hoppos when you were asking bout the chargers. my charger was only $150, i couldnt see spending $450 on something that does the same thing neither. nice caddy
> *


Haha........yeah man, I remember you. I know its a good charger, but I was only looking for the $150 one.


----------



## juiced_85 (Jul 31, 2005)

run hoppos man i love em


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Duece8_@Aug 28 2005, 02:35 PM~3708428
> *Do they have any different backing plates other than the big H. I know its not a big deal but im just not a fan of those
> *


 Ill buy em off ya


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 30 2005, 05:26 PM~3722257
> *Hoppos does all my welding and chroming. Never had a problem. I don't go anywhere else....
> *



I've seen you @ OSC before :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

MY FRAME WAS THE FIRST ONE THAT ART EVER FULLY WRAPED AND I WAS HAPPY WITH THE PRICE AND THE FRAME , ART IS COOL AS HELL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

3 yrs later.... :0 

Art is cool people...


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

SATISFIED CUSTOMER SINCE 1995


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

HOPPOS IS DA CHIT!!!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Anybody knows the new address and contact number??


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

4671 BROOKS ST. UNIT B
MONTCLAIR CA. 91763
(909)621-5553


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Glad to see you back Art..


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 2 2008, 11:34 AM~10780110
> *Glad to see you back Art..
> *


WESS UP BEN..... U NEED 2 CALL UR LUV R GONZA HE,S MISSING U


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 31 2008, 04:10 AM~10776937
> *4671 BROOKS ST. UNIT B
> MONTCLAIR CA. 91763
> (909)621-5553
> *


Thanks for the info bro. :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt :biggrin: 4 art


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

(909) 923-5553
4671 brooks st.#B 
montclair, ca 91752


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Little LaLo whats he's child suport money.Don't be a dead beat dad. :rofl:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IS ART FROM HOPPOS EVER ON HERE ON LAYITLOW?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

HYDRO909 IS ART FROM HOPPOS!
I COME AND CHECK OUT THE SITE FROM TIME TO TIME.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Art got any switch extentions in yet... Blue ones.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT 2 HOPPOS BLOCKS AND A WHAMMY TANK GOOD SHIT BAKAYARO :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Jun 19 2008, 11:49 PM~10911014
> *HYDRO909 IS ART FROM HOPPOS!
> I COME AND CHECK OUT THE SITE FROM TIME TO TIME.
> *


 :0 HEY ART. IS YOUR WEBSITE COMIN UP ANYTIME SOON? NEED TO LOOK AND PRICE SOME PUMPS AND ACCESSORIES! HOLLA BACK!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: uffin:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DELEGATION75 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@May 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13928525
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

hoppos parts are good i use to sell them and i have some on my cars and i dont have problems whit them :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

http://www.hopposonline.com/


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

